# RC's LOTR Project Log



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm a big fan of the LOTR miniatures produced by GW and have been collecting and playing SBG since its' release. I was going to be starting a Thousand Sons project log however I'm going to hold off on painting them until the 2012 Army Painting Challenge starts in March. So instead, I am going to work on a different project log and concentrate on painting some LOTR minis.

Here is my recently painted Lurtz:


















And here is my WIP Orc Shaman on Warg:



















Painting the Orc Shaman is on pause while I paint up Gimli, after that I will resume painting the Orc Shaman. An update on the Gimli will come soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Lurtz looks cool, the hand mark on his head quite good. And the fur on the warg looks awesome. Can't wait to see more!

And a Lotr plog is cool, not very many (if any) of these around here.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Flerden. Here is Gimli ready for undercoating.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting stuff mate. I have never really been a fan of the LOTR stuff that GW has produced, but that doesn't take away from a nice paint job. Looking forward to seeing what you do with Gimli.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Midge. Gimli is undercoated now and ready for painting but it'll be a couple of days before I'm able to take the brush to him.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work + rep


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the rep CLT


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking good there mate! How big is your collection of LotR models?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Great job! 

Nice to see some LoTR around here as well.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Carna said:


> Looking good there mate! How big is your collection of LotR models?


Thanks. It's quite an extensive collection. It's mostly a huge Gondor army however I have lots of minis from every army simply because I like the range.

And thanks Doelago!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Thanks. It's quite an extensive collection. It's mostly a huge Gondor army however I have lots of minis from every army simply because I like the range.
> 
> And thanks Doelago!


Awesome collections, I have roughly 100 minis from the range as well, my own long term goal is to make dioramas with all of them used up. I hope to see more progress of your own project!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

My most recent addition to the collection is a limited edition invisible Frodo.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work mate, 

Have some rep for your efforts, they look great.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Invisible Frodo completed. I might work on a nice diorama base for it at some point seeing as it needs a good base to make it 'pop' due to not requiring any paint on the mini itself, but I have other projects to get on with for now so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

An interesting mini to say the least. I think you have done a nice job framing him with the basing material helping to outline him in a way that is very complementary to an otherwise visually bland model. Looking forward to a diorama should you choose to do one.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey RC,

Lurtz looks great, I really like the hand of Asurman (spelling) on his face. I always thought that was cool in the movie.

As for the Warg I think it's fur look super thus far and really want to see the model finished once you finish up Gimli.

Until your next update, keep up the good work, I'll be waiting.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I likely will do a diorama for him after my current projects are all out of the way. I'm starting to think maybe I'll do a Prancing Pony pub scene (thanks to the suggestion by arlins). Although I am still deciding between that or an 'invisible Frodo vs twilight Ringwraiths' diorama.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very cool man  I also like the LOTR range, however, Cause i have my marvel models i managed to hold off buying any haha. 

This looks like its gonna be an awesome thread dude  Cant wait to see more. 

That frodo looks well cool, it must be worth a bit? I havnt seen that model before. 

Have some rep Red.  (gotta spread some of the rep love first it would seem haha) 

LTP


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks 



LTP said:


> That frodo looks well cool, it must be worth a bit? I havnt seen that model before.


Yeah it was a limited edition promo mini around the release of the Mines of Moria boxed set so there aren't a huge amount of them around.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> ......an 'invisible Frodo vs twilight Ringwraiths' diorama.


This a hundred times over. That, oddly enough, is one of the most visually stunning scenes in the movie


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Updates please!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

bobss said:


> Updates please!


Sorry for the late reply. I've once again fallen into one of my frequent periods of no hobby. I'll try and pick up the brush again soon as there are so many projects I want to finish and others that I want to start working on.


----------

